# sausage rolls



## Carina1962 (Apr 3, 2010)

I ate 2 medium sized sausage rolls for lunch today, haven't had them for what seems like years and just fancied them and my 2 hour post-meal BS was 8.3 - do you think that is a high reading?  i wasn't as shocked as i thought, i really expected it to be higher


----------



## Northerner (Apr 3, 2010)

That doesn't sound particularly high to me. The thing with stuff like sausage rolls is that there is usually quite a bit of fat in the pastry and the filling so they can be slow to digest, so won't spike you the way some foods do. 

I'm glad that you felt confident enough to have a little treat - I occasionally have a pork pie and enjoy it very much!


----------



## Carina1962 (Apr 3, 2010)

yes Northerner, i agree, one thing with testing after eating food is you can really make choices and decisions.  Since diagnosis there are so many foods that i just daren't eat and sausage rolls was one of them but i think that a treat once in a while is OK and i have not yet tried what a pork pie would do but i will prob try it and see.


----------



## wallycorker (Apr 3, 2010)

carina62 said:


> ........... Since diagnosis there are so many foods that i just daren't eat and sausage rolls was one of them but i think that a treat once in a while is OK and i have not yet tried what a pork pie would do but i will prob try it and see.......


Pork pies and sausage rolls used to be some of my favourite foods but I wouldn't eat them these days.


----------



## Carina1962 (Apr 4, 2010)

One of my favourite foods is curry and i do find it hard these days when i have a curry i have to be so careful, i used to love naan bread, rice, chappati - the lot but can't have all of them all at the same time anymore and that is what i am finding difficult


----------



## wallycorker (Apr 4, 2010)

carina62 said:


> One of my favourite foods is curry and i do find it hard these days when i have a curry i have to be so careful, i used to love naan bread, rice, chappati - the lot but can't have all of them all at the same time anymore and that is what i am finding difficult


Went to an Indian restaurant last night! However, I always I avoid the naan and chapati these days. I tend to go for the tandoori type meat dishes. I've found that the poppadums and pickles don't seem to do me a lot of harm. I do also have some pilau (basmati) rice - I share a portion with my wife but she doesn't eat very much of it. 

Indian restaurants are about the only place I drink beer these days - I can't resist the thought of a pint of Cobra with my spicy Indian meal. I didn't test last night but I've found from previous experience that things work out OK just so long as I behave sensibly.


----------



## Carina1962 (Apr 4, 2010)

tandoori chicken is the dry one isn't it?  i suppose i could try that one day and ask for some sauce on the side, also the chicken tikka is a dry dish with spices but i suppose it's not the sauces i should worry about but more the naan and/or chappati, especially the naan as that really does push my BS to double figures.  I suppose next time i go for an indian i could have the starters of kebabs which is just meat and then for a main have either a tandoori chicken or chicken tikka with a few spoonfuls of rice and maybe have a side dish of some sort and just cut out the naan and chappati altogether, oh and of course not forgetting to add the wine, i seem to be OK with red wine


----------

